# Frogs and their hovels



## DPfarr (Nov 24, 2017)

There’s my adult female tinctorius cobalt Titus and her young apprentice cobalt. 

Then a 2.1.3 group of leucomelas.


----------



## Okapi (Oct 12, 2007)

Nice setups, I really like the Leuc tank. What plants are in it? Besides the episcia and Neos I mean, more specifically the small leaved plant.


----------



## DPfarr (Nov 24, 2017)

Wow, the image hosting on here is... Where is a good place to host pictures these days?


----------



## Kalle (May 14, 2010)

DPfarr said:


> Wow, the image hosting on here is... Where is a good place to host pictures these days?




I use imgur. Quick and easy. 


Skickat från min iPhone med Tapatalk


----------



## DPfarr (Nov 24, 2017)

Thanks! Here’s a better look at them.


----------



## DPfarr (Nov 24, 2017)

Okapi said:


> Nice setups, I really like the Leuc tank. What plants are in it? Besides the episcia and Neos I mean, more specifically the small leaved plant.


Obligatory F. pumila ‘Quercifolia’

There’s some Marcgravia growing along the back snaking their way forward.


----------



## Okapi (Oct 12, 2007)

DPfarr said:


> Obligatory F. pumila ‘Quercifolia’
> 
> There’s some Marcgravia growing along the back snaking their way forward.


Thank you! 
I couldn't make it out in the smaller picture but it is clear in the bigger updated one.


----------



## DPfarr (Nov 24, 2017)

I like this perch they survey their environ from.


----------



## varanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

Those are awesome. Nicely done!


----------



## DPfarr (Nov 24, 2017)

Tank mates are better than being a crusty old disgruntled frog your whole life.


----------



## bulleh (Sep 9, 2018)

DPfarr said:


> I like this perch they survey their environ from.


Really cool


----------



## DPfarr (Nov 24, 2017)

and another crate of squalor. 










It’s current state of affairs. 


















I have the most punk rock frogs.


----------



## DPfarr (Nov 24, 2017)

The blue ones.


----------



## DPfarr (Nov 24, 2017)

My azureus tank has grown a bit.


----------



## DPfarr (Nov 24, 2017)

I had my must king setup on my rack with a stacked container with reservoir on top and the same container with the pump below. Instead, I got an always closed solenoid to go from RO unit to pump and eleminate the reservoir. 

Having space now, I got a pair of these for some Ranitomeya.


----------



## DPfarr (Nov 24, 2017)

Just some current state of affairs with the inhabited tanks. 
Cobalts (Titus and Kimmy)









Azureus (Ice Frog, Griz, and Panpan)









Leucomelas (they’ve been with me for a year almost and I can barely recognize their patterns)


----------



## varanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

Fantastic tanks! keep up the good work


----------



## ds51 (Oct 13, 2017)

grate looking terrariums
love the way the moss is growing 
some how i can not get my moss to keep growing
after about a month it starts to die of


----------



## DPfarr (Nov 24, 2017)

Started getting this one planted. No java moss this time!


----------



## DPfarr (Nov 24, 2017)

Well, that’s all the room I have on my rack. I put 4 varadero and 4 benedicta in each of those tanks I posted above.


----------



## ds51 (Oct 13, 2017)

bulleh said:


> Really cool


don't do it I don't know if you can jump that far


----------



## Philio (Apr 16, 2019)

Awesome! Tank look sick, frogs look really nice, and that picture of the tinc perching was hilarious!


----------



## DPfarr (Nov 24, 2017)

One of my previous students hooked up a piece today. So stoked.


----------



## Do_Gon (Aug 18, 2018)

DPfarr said:


> One of my previous students hooked up a piece today. So stoked.


Whoa, that is bad ass!


----------



## DPfarr (Nov 24, 2017)

I hope these guys continue to become bolder. I love seeing them. Sorry for dirty glass!


----------



## mcknzAlex (Jun 13, 2019)

It seems like this guy is having fun, the set-up looks nice.


----------



## DPfarr (Nov 24, 2017)

Just a few snaps. 

The above _Ranitomeya benedicta shucushuyacu_ habitat. The tank without moss!









Just put some Neocogniauxia monophylls in some of the vivaria. 









Little Lepanthes uxoria


----------



## DPfarr (Nov 24, 2017)

Titus tends to her garden. Racinea crispa about to flower soon.


----------



## DPfarr (Nov 24, 2017)

So pleased my Cattleya luteola finally flowered. A definite candidate for orchids suitable for terrariums.


----------



## DPfarr (Nov 24, 2017)

How some Pleurothallis are pollinated. I wonder if fruit flies taste better with a pollenia attached to them.


----------



## DPfarr (Nov 24, 2017)

Have not become disinterested in frog personalities.


----------



## DPfarr (Nov 24, 2017)

A year later and saw one of my Varadero carrying a larva this morning.


----------



## DPfarr (Nov 24, 2017)

Tore down a tank over run with Ficus pumila. Some of the cork tubes decomposed. The substrate was nasty. 

Currently it is only Neoregelia and some Cattleya luteola tetraploids on some manzanita I pulled from a trimmed pile in the Sierra Nevadas.


----------



## mikes02 (Sep 18, 2012)

Really nice setup. What are the red-striped bromeliads?


----------



## DPfarr (Nov 24, 2017)

mikes02 said:


> Really nice setup. What are the red-striped bromeliads?


Don’t know what it is. Dark Neoregelia ampullacea or a hybrid?


----------



## mikes02 (Sep 18, 2012)

DPfarr said:


> Don’t know what it is. Dark Neoregelia ampullacea or a hybrid?


Thanks! I really like the look of those.


----------



## DPfarr (Nov 24, 2017)

Dendrobates tinctorius cobalt (left) and leucomelas (right).









azureus live in there









The Ranitomeya, Mr Yumbatos (Domo arigato) and the imitator Varadero (right).


----------



## DPfarr (Nov 24, 2017)

Bought a new home. We’re settling in.


----------

